# Black Tower ceramic wine bottle



## dw3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,

 I came across this ceramic wine bottle recently.  Black Tower.  From the early '70s.  Any idea on its collectability/value?  Thanks.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Dan,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Not too big a collectible demand for Seventies Liebfraumilchs, I don't think. I did notice there's someone trying to sell a similar one at a really wishful price point.

 Here's the company History.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Surfaceone.  Wasn't expecting it to be worth much, but still an interesting bottle in my opinion.  It will fit in nicely with all my other inexpensive bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2012)

I noticed in the timeline on that link,
 "1970 Production is already 240,000 bottles a year  The Black Tower ceramic bottle gives way to black-tinted glass".
 Could it be a wee bit earlier?


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 14, 2012)

The label says "1970 Vintage".  I guess they still produced the ceramic bottles that year then started to phase them out.


----------

